# Calamitintin prend de l'âge...



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sur Terre depuis vingt-quatre hivers
Aujourd'hui même et donc je puis
Crier au monde doublevéhère
(Je fais c'que j'veux pis c'est gratuit !)
Que c'est son Cal'anniversaire !

Toutes les fées se sont penchées
Sur elle ce quinze février
L'une offrant lampe de mineur,
L'autre toque de chef cuisinier,
Une autre encore un butineur
Bref toute la panoplie qui fait
D'elle une fille super douée.

J'suis sûre qu'elle a reçu aussi
Un gros dico tout plein de mots
Pour ne pas dire des idioties 
(ouf ! j'ai failli dire conneries !  )
Mais parler comme un Capello !

Je ne veux pas que tu rosisses
Donc de te louer j'arrête
Je repars vite en coulisses
Et je te fais plein de bisettes !


----------



## Gévy

Bon anniversaire Cal ! Un lendemain de Saint-Valentin et juste avant le Carnaval, pas mal comme date de naissance, on voit que tout est calculé pour faire la méga-fête !

Alors, profites-en bien ! 

Un gros bisou amical,

Gévy


----------



## Punky Zoé

_En ce jour anniversaire
Des 24 ans de Calamitintin
Comme il sied à son teint
Pas question de vulgaire

Il faut être originale
Éviter la mauvaise affaire
Par souci de lui plaire
Que serait un animal

J'aurais meilleure mine
Sans froisser le Koala
Couleur tout chocolat
À lui offrir des pralines_
p)

*     Bon anniversaire Cal ! * ​


----------



## Nicomon

Coucou Cal,

Pour l'anniversaire d'une fille aussi chouette
J'aurais bien voulu, à l'instar des copinettes
Exprimer aussi mes voeux en jolies rimettes
Mais je n'ai pas, hélas, l'inspiration du poète 

Alors je te le dis  *à la française* et puis *à la québécoise*

Ceci m'a semblé de circonstance 


> In 1984, the television movie called *Calamity Jane* features her life story including her alleged marriage to Wild Bill & their daughter that she gave up. Actress *Jane* Alexander portrayed Calamity and was nominated for an Emmy *in 1985 *for Outstanding Lead Actress in a Limited Series or Special.



Il faudrait bien, par ailleurs, ajouter ta biographie *sur ce site *


Bisous


----------



## Calamitintin

Oh super, c'est gentil !!! 
Nico j'ai lu toutes les biographies...jusqu'à la troisième. Je savais que Galilée était né un 15 février, mais c'était le seul que j'avais recensé ! 
Punkette, t'as trouvé mes photos préférées...! (il manque juste la petite larme au smiley)
Gévy, je suis née à 23h, donc aussi pour dormir ! 
Karine, bravo pour ces 21 rimettes ababa aabbabaa abaab abab ! C'est joli écrit comme ça aussi !
Merci à toutes les 4 !


----------



## itka

Bouh ! Je me fais rappeler à l'ordre, alors que, tout simplement, j'envoie des mots en privé, moi  !
...mais Cal le sait bien, qui m'a raconté quelle bonne journée elle a eue !
(Du coup, je mets un mot ici, afin que nul n'en ignore ! )


----------



## Calamitintin

Oh oui, quelle bonne journée !


----------



## Topsie

*Fröliche Birthday!*
(a bit late!)
Voici de quoi tremper dans le chocolat -pour faire des Koala Space Cakes! 
(Et Ploupinet te fait pas de Kdo?)


----------



## Calamitintin

Ouh la...Il paraît que les koalas digèrent très mal l'eucalyptus en fait, et donc le...pètent !  (mais le mien il est adorable il ne pète pas !)
(Et oui, Ploup me fait des cadeaux, mais la décence m'interdit de les montrer ici ! )


----------



## sokol

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Calamintintin Calamitintnin (merde!!) - Calamitintin!


----------



## Calamitintin

Danke Sokol! Ich bin froh, dass Du Schwierigkeiten mit meiner Spitzname hast. Das ist eine Wiedervergeltung für was ich auf Deutsch singen muss, für eine Französin total unaussagbar: "Kommt mit Zacken und mit Gabeln, Und mit Glut und Klapperstöcken..."​


----------



## Ploupinet

Bah moi je t'ai déjà dit bon anniversaire en vrai, alors pour une fois on réclame pas, sinon je reprends les cadeaux !!! Mais bon nouvel an calamital quand même ! hihihi 

(Et maintenant que tu es vieille autant que moi, tu arrêtes de dire que je suis vieux !!! )

PS : Unaussagbar für einen Franzose auch!


----------



## sokol

Calamitintin said:


> Danke Sokol! Es ist mir eine Freude,*) Ich bin froh, dass Du Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Spitznamen hast. Das ist eine Wiedervergeltunggutmachung für das, was ich auf Deutsch singen muss, für eine Französin total unaussagbar: "Kommt mit Zacken und mit Gabeln, Und mit Glut und Klapperstöcken..."​


Mon plaisir! 
Moi, je n'as pas des problèmes comme la prononciation de français, mais la grammaire, la grammaire!!

*) C'est meilleur comme ça.


----------

